# Tool Talk >  World-record largest turned bowl

## Jon

This enormous bowl was turned using a tractor as a woodturning lathe. It was built in Gurtis, Austria by Peter Andres and Werner Rumplmayr in 2005.

The spruce bowl is over 13 feet in diameter, and weighs over 2,600 pounds. There are 486 single segments, and the bowl took about 20 hours to turn.

----------

jjr2001 (Nov 7, 2016),

Okapi (Nov 8, 2016)

----------


## mklotz

The Austrians drink a lot of beer so it makes sense that the pretzel bowls have to be a bit bigger.

----------

PJs (Oct 31, 2016)

----------


## PJs

> The Austrians drink a lot of beer so it makes sense that the pretzel bowls have to be a bit bigger.



I was thinking it was a water bowl for Babe the Blue Ox or maybe a cereal bowl for Paul Bunyan but you may be right about the pretzels. How much beer will it take to wash down that many pretzels...Oh My!

----------


## Jon

Maybe a hot tub?

----------

PJs (Nov 1, 2016)

----------


## jjr2001

Talk about getting into your work....Awesome Bowl.

----------


## Okapi

Totally crazy, but in a very good direction… ;-)

----------

